# Wireless router capacity???



## PHATSPEED7x

I have a net gear wireless G router hooked up to my DSL. It's the basic wireless router, no speed boost or anything like that. I currently have two laptops connected wirelessly. What would be the limit this wireless network could handle before things would start overwelm the system? How many laptops could be on at one time?  I have friends over, and they all use the wireless. We can have up to 4-5 computers sharing the line. I get downloads around 3mbps with the wireless connection.


----------



## Cromewell

You mean how many before you overwhelm the connection to the internet or how many can the router handle? The router will probably cap out at 255 (could be limited to less, it depends on the firmware I believe). 4-5 people on the same outgoing connection should be fine unless you are downloading large files.


----------



## G25r8cer

Well downloading large files esp torrents actually clog up routers very easily. Mine actually gets so clogged up that I lose my connection. And thats with a wired connection. So a good thing to do is manually reset the router atleast once a week to clear out the incoming and outgoing connections. Just unplug the router and the wired devices (pc's) and plug them all back in.


----------



## CyberRuffian

Theory says you can connect upto 32 wireless device to a router. But it is impossible.
It purely depends upon the wireless interference and the building materials


----------

